# All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs -



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

Just received notice that Arnott Inc. has completed their rear air spring. 
Now we can get front and rear air springs at half or less than half the cost of OE. Plus they hold a lifetime warranty. They also have a compressor replacement for us.
Very very nicely made. Some fronts are out there in use with no complaints. Even in a single corner only application.
I have also heard that some dealerships have installed them.
http://www.arnottindustries.co....html


----------



## ErockBar1 (Apr 12, 2005)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (eurocars)*

God bless em. I just waiting to come out and see the ar leaning. 

I thought I heard some where that Audi is making some beefer units from the factory. Can anyone confirm that?


----------



## WolfsburgVW96 (Dec 27, 2003)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (ErockBar1)*

Great news. Replaced a single front airbag two months ago now with no problems. Awesome product.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (WolfsburgVW96)*

jon, any word if we can get upgraded units that would support going aftermarket with the compressor & tank? (in case i decide i want to increase or alter the height adjustment)


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ErockBar1* »_I thought I heard some where that Audi is making some beefer units from the factory. Can anyone confirm that?

I have not heard this one.

_Quote, originally posted by *BabyFoodYellowGTI* »_jon, any word if we can get upgraded units that would support going aftermarket with the compressor & tank? (in case i decide i want to increase or alter the height adjustment)

As I said Arnott does have a compressor replacement, Although I have no idea if it has upgraded capability's.
I do know that no dampers other than OE are available. I contacted Bilstein and they said they have no plans for developement, because of the air involvment on the rear dampers for the leveling feature.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (eurocars)*

i was just going to run a koni or bilstein setup for a standard A6 avant. I'd lose the load-levelling features if i did that, but then again i wouldn't really care if i'm going aftermarket air. that and i never haul anything save for my road bike, which weighs less than the spare tire anyway.








i still wish to explore going aftermarket air, it's just so difficult with what little there is available for this car. i'd (obviously) have to go with some sort of cup kit for the standard A6 avant, then on top of that buy the higher-quality bags & compressor, plus get a larger tank....
my biggest concern is all the electronics. car would probably freak out if you ganked the OEM air setup out of there - aren't the headlights & so many other things affected by the air suspension?


_Modified by BabyFoodYellowGTI at 1:07 PM 1-9-2009_


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I still haven't heard of a for sure solution with some of the coilover conversions that have been done (those dang codes)


----------



## Sir Bungle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (eurocars)*

I've been rockin the 2Bennett coilover system for about 6 months, and I'm very happy with the results. I adjusted it quite a bit lower than the lowest air ride level, and the ride quality is improved dramatically. Especially at such a low setting. No codes whatsoever, nor have I had any isuues with the headlights or any other systems since I completed the conversion. After the suspension is swapped, you unplug the control unit and change the VIN of the car in the ECU to that of an A6 with a VAG. That way the ECU ignores the air ride entirely.


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (Sir Bungle)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sir Bungle* »_I've been rockin the 2Bennett coilover system for about 6 months, and I'm very happy with the results. I adjusted it quite a bit lower than the lowest air ride level, and the ride quality is improved dramatically. Especially at such a low setting. No codes whatsoever, nor have I had any isuues with the headlights or any other systems since I completed the conversion. After the suspension is swapped, you unplug the control unit and change the VIN of the car in the ECU to that of an A6 with a VAG. That way the ECU ignores the air ride entirely.









interesting..... and thanks for chiming in here.








what does that do to features like the auto-levelling headlights?


----------



## Sir Bungle (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

Still works just fine. Check out this thread as well:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3518291
The only small issue that I experienced was that I couldn't adjust the camber into specs at my current ride height using the factory adjusters. It can be done, but involves some drilling and knowhow about alignments and the suspension system. I'm about 1 degree out of tolerance. No biggie...


----------



## pendulum (Apr 29, 2001)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (Sir Bungle)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif thanks sir bungle


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: All >>> Arnott Inc. has now released their rear air springs - (BabyFoodYellowGTI)*

I just installed a single front for a customer. Had to take it off a few times get it on the strut correctly. Seems the instructions say to lube the o-ring for the bottom seal, but they don't tell you that you need to use a hammer to seat it on the strut. I don't recall have that much difficulty with the stock parts. But, other than that, they do look nice with the billet aluminum, but I am wondering if the spring rates are now different at the front corners due to the different bladder sizes and materials.


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

*FV-QR*

so, Arnott makes front and rear bags and compressors?
that's awesome
maybe I'll consider one


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

How long has that front bag been available for? I feel stupid that before winter I put a OE Air spring on there!
But still thank god for that, way cheaper and lifetime warranty??? I'd have these guys babies!

I bet you still end up doing an o-ring kit every so many years though....nothing stops the dirt from getting up there and wrecking that lower one. Some needs to develop a shock boot for the lower half. Could be a tricky looking unit though to work with the AR.


----------

